# Warner Bros. offering movie rentals on Facebook



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Warner Bros. launched a rental program that allows users to view its movies streamed from within Facebook fan pages.

More here: http://content.usatoday.com/communities/technologylive/post/2011/03/warner-bros-offering-movie-rentals-on-facebook/1


----------

